# Cooking Channel



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

The Cooking Channel, 113, is now available in HD.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought I smelled something good.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> I thought I smelled something good.


Don't go there. Its hard enough sometimes, not to start cooking what they are cooking, just by watching them. If I could smell it, man, I would never lose any weight.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

patmurphey said:


> The Cooking Channel, 113, is now available in HD.


Wonderful cup cakes! I wonder if Paula Dean will reappear?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

First there was B&W TV, then color TV, then HDTV, then 3D TV, now we need...
*SMELLAVISION!*


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Michael P said:


> First there was B&W TV, then color TV, then HDTV, then 3D TV, now we need...
> *SMELLAVISION!*


Great, a television made in some olfactory.....


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

I want Wonkavision...


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

I just was surfing the guide and I saw this. Interesting that there was no announcement and it didn't make the dbstalk front page! My wife will be pleased.


----------



## sremick (Feb 4, 2008)

Bah, only America's Top 250 seems to get all the new channels.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sremick said:


> Bah, only America's Top 250 seems to get all the new channels.


So far this year two HD channels have been added to AT120, eight to AT200 and eight to AT250. Plus one premium movie channel, five Platinum HD movie channels and seven PPV movie channels.

There is only two channels in AT120 that are in HD and could be added (other than shopping and public interest/religious channels). The two channels are ESPNU and ION. (CSpan, NASA, QVC, HSN, TBN, EWTN, Daystar and CTN also have HD feeds not carried.)

There are six channels in AT200 that have HD feeds that could be added (WE, AMC, IFC, SiTV, TeenNick and RFD TV). And four AT250 channels left (Fuel, Disc Kids, Millitary and Outdoor). Plus six premium movie channels.

There are channels that don't have HD feeds yet but of the channels that do have a HD feed available DISH has done fairly well ... at all levels. Not just AT250. (Note that DISH needs to get the ABC/Disney channels back along with the lists given above.)


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

Cooking channel seems to be almost all repeats. I'll wait until there is some new programing.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I think the new stuff will be on Food Network (110).


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

There's new stuff on Cooking. Cook Like an Iron Chef with Michael Symon...


----------



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

clapple said:


> Cooking channel seems to be almost all repeats. I'll wait until there is some new programing.


And what I have seen is stretch O vision!

Russ


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ruralruss said:


> And what I have seen is stretch O vision!
> 
> Russ


Most of their shows are from The Food Network from years ago.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hmmm, I have the Turbo HD package (or whatever Dish is calling this week) and I get the SD version on 113, but I don't get the HD version? 

I know that us HD only package subs generally get screwed out of all new HD channels added to other packages, but I don't understand why I would get a new channel in SD, when I sub to an HD only package, and I don't get the HD feed.

Am I doing something wrong and just not seeing it (yes I have the guide on "All Channels")?


----------



## slickshoes (Sep 20, 2009)

It's on a free preview right now and I don't believe we get the HD version, just the SD...


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

slickshoes said:


> It's on a free preview right now and I don't believe we get the HD version, just the SD...


Ah, that would explain it.

Seems kind of odd though to have a free preview only available in SD. If they really want me to watch the channel and get hooked and upgrade to a package that includes the channel, it would be wise to have the preview in HD so I and others would actually watch it. I obviously will never turn back to the channel no matter how good it is since its only in SD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

clapple said:


> Cooking channel seems to be almost all repeats. I'll wait until there is some new programing.


Scripts must love food centric channels except for GAC.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

been DVR'ing 2 fat Ladies hehehe, funny show


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have caught a couple of shows...Unique Eats and Luke's Vietnam are pretty cool shows.


----------

